# Life casts



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

So how did it go? Wanting to try this myself.


----------



## DansHauntedHouse (Jan 21, 2014)

It went well, My whole head got messed up since we made a mistake during the pull so I only got my face done and the next day we only had enough left to make another face cast for another of our mask makers. Be prepared to sit still for around an hour while you get gooped up.


----------

